# gassing rats



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

at what age (approx) do co2 work well for culling younger rats? i know its good after 4 weeks old but which method is better on younger or newborn? i tried flicking backs of the head hard but it didnt do anything apart from made them cry. i need a quick and relatively painless method to try as the gas doesnt work so well on the younger ones due to the mums sitting on them. i dont want them suffering needlessly .if anyone can help but feel unable to put there ideas on this thread then can you please pm me. thanks maxine


----------

